# Is cilantro safe to eat while BF?



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just ate a huge salad with cilantro in it and happened to come across something online where a nursing mother said they limit cilantro intake while BF... is it unsafe (I didn't see it listed on the Kellymom list of herbs to avoid) or does it affect milk supply? I saw on the Kellymom list that parsley affects milk supply, but again, didn't see cilantro. I'm talking about fresh cilantro, not a supplement.

Thanks!


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

as far as I know, the issue is if your baby has a sensitivity to it. I've had cilantro a few times and haven't had any issues.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> as far as I know, the issue is if your baby has a sensitivity to it. I've had cilantro a few times and haven't had any issues.


So it won't affect milk supply?


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Btw thanks again for answering another of my weird questions lol!


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFTB1177*
> 
> So it won't affect milk supply?


not as far as I've noticed. and very few things are going to really tank your supply unless you're consuming really frequently.


----------



## tashantx (Sep 5, 2007)

I think I remember reading that it is a chelator (pulls heavy metals from the body) so it could cause metals to be in your milk, but really I wouldn't worry about it. I think that would be the only reason for caution with consumption during breastfeeding. I highly doubt it's like you did a full body cleanse etc. I love cilantro!! It's yummy!


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

i eat cilantro almost weekly and my supply has never gone down 

....salsa ..... MMmmm


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashantx*
> 
> I think I remember reading that it is a chelator (pulls heavy metals from the body) so it could cause metals to be in your milk, but really I wouldn't worry about it. I think that would be the only reason for caution with consumption during breastfeeding. I highly doubt it's like you did a full body cleanse etc. I love cilantro!! It's yummy!


Wow, interesting stuff! Thanks!! I made a huge salad and cut up a handful of cilantro in it, do you think that was too much?


----------



## SophieME (Jan 10, 2012)

I doubt that IF cilantro were to pull heavy metals from your body, that your body would dispose of it through your breasts. Please don't say things that are unfounded, cilantro may very well be good for you.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Cilantro IS a good de-toxifying herb, but you'd need large amounts to affect your breastmilk. Feel free to have it as you desire and you'll be fine.


----------

